# شرح كيفيه تنفيذ الكبارى والانفاق



## eng/ibrahim eid (6 نوفمبر 2009)

اقدم لكم اولا كتاب يشرح كيفيه تنفيذ الكبارى
Bridge Construction.PPT

ثانيا كتاب يشرح تنفيذ الانفاق

Tunnel Construction.PPT


----------



## life for rent (6 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر ..............جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (6 نوفمبر 2009)

هذان الملفان يشرحان بالتفصيل تشييد الكبارى والانفاق بطريقه مبسطه


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## salim salim (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك على هذة المعلومات القيمة*​


----------



## n361 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يجزاك بالخير


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (7 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على مروركم الرائع


----------



## محمودشمس (7 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ag.nayel (7 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمد دهشورى (8 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس 
جارى التحميل ان شاء الله


----------



## engibrahim (9 نوفمبر 2009)

والله شرحين روعه

ربنا يباركلك يا هندسه


----------



## newbarcelonar (14 نوفمبر 2009)

موضووووووووووووووووع رائع


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (22 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على مروركم


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (22 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررر وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## حمزهههههه (22 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررا ليك ونتمني منك المزيد


----------



## mohammedshaban (22 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## ENG.MOHAMMED ELSAY (28 نوفمبر 2009)

برجاء افادتنا بكل ما يتعلق بتنفيذ انفاق الخدمات بالمشاريع الكبرى (services tunnel)


----------



## hhe88 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khaled khalaf (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (29 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ....


----------



## إنصاف (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكرر يا باشمهندس , فائده كبيره والله


----------



## رياض خلف العمر (29 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وكثر الله من امثالكم


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الردود الجميله
واتمنى اكون افدتكم


----------



## kazali016 (27 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (1 مارس 2010)

شكرا على مروركم


----------



## emadysof (1 مارس 2010)

ما شاء الله ربنا يحفظك يا مهندس ابراهيم


----------



## محمدفؤاداحمد (1 مارس 2010)

مشكور جدااااااااااااااااااا وجزاك الله كل خير عنا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (1 مارس 2010)

شكرا على الردود الجميله


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (2 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير​*​


----------



## mohamedsamy (2 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## RESEARCHER (2 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (2 مارس 2010)

جاري تحميل تصميم الكباري والاستفاده 

شكرا لك يا بش مهندس ابراهيم


----------



## 0yaz9 (2 مارس 2010)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (3 مارس 2010)

شكرا على مروركم


----------



## SOMA KOKO (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا بجد استفدت منه اوى
ميرسييييييييييييييييييييى


----------



## SOMA KOKO (16 مارس 2010)




----------



## اوكستين (22 أبريل 2010)

Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (22 أبريل 2010)

جارى التحميــــل ............................. شكـــرا


----------



## حمد اسماعيل (23 أبريل 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## krypton (23 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مجاهد عمر (23 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد عيسوي حامد (20 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## engmze (21 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فهدالادهم (23 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (24 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (25 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا جاري التحميل وفقك الله لكل خير و نرجو دوام التميز يا زميلنا العزيز


----------



## سهيل البابلي (25 يوليو 2010)

دومك متجدد يامتميز والله روعه


----------



## عبدالرحمن العقلاني (30 أكتوبر 2010)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## م-خالد (30 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## القمر الهندسي (1 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ................


----------



## lutfi salha (1 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aymanallam (2 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## s.sakr (2 أغسطس 2011)

كل عام وانتم بخير
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (7 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل


----------



## مهندس مينا (19 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## wagih khalid (24 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## maged1910 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس سيد ناجي (8 مارس 2012)

ممتاز


----------



## أبو أحمد. (13 أغسطس 2012)

الف شكر على الهدية الغالية ربنا يكرمك يارب


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (13 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاك الله الف خير*


----------



## soh-2008 (14 أغسطس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## soh-2008 (14 أغسطس 2012)

يا ريت شرح تنفيذ الجدران الاستنادية


----------



## soh-2008 (14 أغسطس 2012)

كل سنة ولنتم طيبين


----------



## soh-2008 (14 أغسطس 2012)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## soh-2008 (14 أغسطس 2012)

عيد سعيد علينا وعليكم


----------



## soh-2008 (14 أغسطس 2012)

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (14 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Eng.MSA EED (20 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم،،تحياتي لحضرتك بشمهندس ابراهيم .......ممكن اتعب حضرتك وترفع الملفين مره اخري لأني الملفين غير قابلين للتحميل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نجانجا (4 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم،،تحياتي لحضرتك بشمهندس ابراهيم .......ممكن اتعب حضرتك وترفع الملفين مره اخري لأني الملفين غير قابلين للتحميل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## امين الزريقي (6 أكتوبر 2014)

نجانجا قال:


> السلام عليكم،،تحياتي لحضرتك بشمهندس ابراهيم .......ممكن اتعب حضرتك وترفع الملفين مره اخري لأني الملفين غير قابلين للتحميل وجزاك الله خيرا







http://www.gulfup.com/?muWKXv


----------



## aymnengineer (6 أكتوبر 2014)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## امين الزريقي (6 أكتوبر 2014)

aymnengineer قال:


> الرابط لايعمل


هذا رابط يعمل




http://www.gulfup.com/?muWKXv


----------



## body55 (11 أكتوبر 2014)

زاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------

